# user defined macro keys



## rocket777 (Sep 11, 2013)

I propose that *macros *be assignable to the *4 color keys* and *also the number keys *(during playback at minimum or only). These would override any future assigned use of those keys  at the users choice naturally.

I imagine this request is not new, but I couldn't find one to my satisfaction. If this suggestion were implemented, I can see at least 3 other requests that could all be satisfied by this one suggested feature.

Some examples of how I would use this:


 play-select (2 key to allow programming a single key toggle for fast playback)
 right-down-select-left (4 keys to allow a toggle of closed captions during playback)
 skip-skip-skip-skip (4 30 second skips to equal a 2 minute skip, perfect for football)

To program a key, one would go to a (new) settings page, with 4 colors and 9 numbers on the page  then one would move to the key to program (using up/down keys)

It might look like this (the page could show existing macros with the ability to clear or redefine them):

```
Choose key to assign using up/down. 

Press [B]thumbs up[/B] to start record, followed by keystrokes, and
[B]thumbs down[/B] to stop

Use [B]clear[/B] to erase an existing macro. 

A  play,select
B  
C - right,down,select,left
D
0 - skip,skip,skip,skip
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
```
This one feature would provide for the several features that Ive asked for but so far has been denied  mostly because of the complaint of muddying up the user interface. But this would be completely optional and only would add a page or two at most in the settings. A novice user wouldn't even know this feature existed. It could be on an "advanced" page.

Of course I am open to alternative ways to define the macros, such as using the record key to start and end a sequence or anything else that makes sense and is easy to do. To be really jazzy, one should be able to nest macros. I can see a limit to how many keystrokes could be attached to a single key however. There might be a checkbox setting to allow the macro to be available globally or just during playback.

I know of no *reasonably* priced programmable remotes that work with tivo RF, so please don't just blow off this request with "go buy a programmable remote", unless you know of one that works with RF and doesn't cost more than my tivo itself. Besides, I already own 2 remotes for my tivo.


----------

